# My VXR8 detail



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello 

Thought I would post up a thread as my VXR8 had a detail a couple of weeks back and is now looking very shiney indeed 

A couple of before shots (phone quality I believe)



















Couple of pictures with the drying aid on the car ready for drying!














































Taped up



















Few swirls on the bonnet





































Few more swirls




























Arch corrected










Few more of the bonnet when the sun came out










Last quarter of the bonnet not corrected










Some 50/50 without tape



















Wing corrected and refined



















Front end corrected and refined. Apologies on the white balance, think Bens camera was playing up a bit here.





































Working on the doors



















A nice deep reflection shot










It only just fits on my drive!!!










Another side shot



















Wheels Sealed










Some finishing shots



















I had bought some AngelWax for the cars winter protection so this was used this for me. We were very impressed with it, it's left a great wet look finish and was very easy on and off. Nice even spread with very little coming out of the tub and even smells good!










Waxed up on the drive










Small photoshoot in a local spot (Tesco :lol



























































































Here are a few beading shots taken a couple of days after showing the AngelWax working nicely!





































Unfortunately I cannot remember all of the products used.

A big thanks to Ben for all of his help and hard work, the car now looks a much brighter silver and the finish is great, I'm very happy with the results, just got to try and keep it looking like this now!  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing results as i said on VXRo Sarah 

Only just noticed, but love your safety bump stop on the drive to stop you reversing into the bay window


----------



## VXR220 (Jul 13, 2012)

Very nice....someone knows what there doing when it comes to details......


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup i think we do Ian  not sure about Ben tbh! think he is just playing at it trying to be as good as us


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Jonny_R said:


> Amazing results as i said on VXRo Sarah
> 
> Only just noticed, but love your safety bump stop on the drive to stop you reversing into the bay window


Thanks 

Haha thats was my other halfs Dads invention :lol: The parking sensors are great on the 8 but I need to be about 2 or 3 inches from the bay to fit on my drive :lol: so this is the perfect bumper protection system!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Haha loving the bump stop. Great job on the correction. Looks outstanding!


----------



## Cambelt (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome! That is a fantastic car you have there.


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Was this in Keith?


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job on a beautiful car. Nice beading too:thumb:


----------



## Pol147 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice job you did .
Very nice wheels too :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looks sexual. Love it !!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great Sarah! Glad you like the Aussie muscle! :thumb:


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks really good Sarah, good job. Nice example of VXR8 with optional larger wheels and the Wortec/Walkinshaw exhaust. Was it a 6L or a 6.2L?

Regards
Steven


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

What a beast! Love these monsters, looking very nice too! Finish on the tyres is lovely!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow I absolutely love that car. Finish looks great and the wheels are immense! I reckon you should post up a video of its engine sound!
Aly


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely Vauxhall :thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice! :thumb: Sound awesome too :driver:


----------



## mxb74 (Sep 25, 2009)

I nearly bought one of these! Great value for money despite non Vaux fans saying "yeah but its still a vauxhall" - Sadly I wouldn't use it enough to warrant having it and the wife would use it too much so the running costs would have been too much. Decided I'd keep my Cavalier Turbo for now and ended up with a Diesel Insignia Estate!

Nice work! I find silver to be one of the less rewarding colours but you can still tell the afters over the befores!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking great Sarah! Get the mustang up 

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunning motor mate  Love VXRs


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job, looks awesome!

Chris.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

VXR220 said:


> Very nice....someone knows what there doing when it comes to details......


They also know how to spam i believe!:spam:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## aslz78 (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful looking car, nice job


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

dazlee03 said:


> Was this in Keith?


Hi there, no it wasn't


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

Great job on a fantastic car


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> They also know how to spam i believe!:spam:


All hail the King of Spam :lol:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

SwordfishCoupe said:


> Looks really good Sarah, good job. Nice example of VXR8 with optional larger wheels and the Wortec/Walkinshaw exhaust. Was it a 6L or a 6.2L?
> 
> Regards
> Steven


Hi there, it's the 6.0L


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sarah said:


> All hail the King of Spam :lol:


ssshhhhhh:driver::lol:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

mxb74 said:


> I nearly bought one of these! Great value for money despite non Vaux fans saying "yeah but its still a vauxhall" - Sadly I wouldn't use it enough to warrant having it and the wife would use it too much so the running costs would have been too much. Decided I'd keep my Cavalier Turbo for now and ended up with a Diesel Insignia Estate!
> 
> Nice work! I find silver to be one of the less rewarding colours but you can still tell the afters over the befores!


Thanks 
Mine is my daily, really couldn't bear to leave it sat in a garage and not use it, it's too addictive! Luckily I don't do a lot of miles so although running costs aren't exactly cheap it is affordable for me


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Yup i think we do Ian  not sure about Ben tbh! think he is just playing at it trying to be as good as us


Just seen that comment:lol:

you tw*t:buffer:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

G105ALY said:


> Wow I absolutely love that car. Finish looks great and the wheels are immense! I reckon you should post up a video of its engine sound!
> Aly


Thank you 

I will try and do a video of it one day, will have to get someone to film me driving up and down the road :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sarah im finishing that rig for photoshoots! When its done I'll come up and try and get some of yours and tony's car! I have a week off in november so this will be my opportunity


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice indeed.Good work Ben


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R0B said:


> Very nice indeed.Good work Ben


Cheers Rob :wave:

Did you get round to detailing your VXR mate? I didn't see a write up anywhere!:buffer:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> Cheers Rob :wave:
> 
> Did you get round to detailing your VXR mate? I didn't see a write up anywhere!:buffer:


No not yet Ben, its had a tickle thats all. will be next year now mate for a correction.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R0B said:


> No not yet Ben, its had a tickle thats all. will be next year now mate for a correction.


Awesome. Look forward to reading up on it! Catch you when I get let back on vxr online hahaha!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## aslz78 (Sep 3, 2012)

I keep looking at the VXR8's. There's some for 15k on autotrader, its bloody tempting!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> Sarah im finishing that rig for photoshoots! When its done I'll come up and try and get some of yours and tony's car! I have a week off in november so this will be my opportunity


Sounds good to me Ben, liked the sound of that when you told me about it before  We'd be up for that, maybe we could even go for a little tunnel run with the beasties after


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

aslz78 said:


> I keep looking at the VXR8's. There's some for 15k on autotrader, its bloody tempting!


Do it, you won't regret it!!!


----------



## harVTEC (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks stunning mate, love these cars, a friend has a red one, numberlate ends in FLY, and they do just that! Also, quickly looked at tyre prices for 245/35/20, sod that! I can get 4 tyres for the price of 1 sportcontact in your size!

Harv


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

harVTEC said:


> Looks stunning mate, love these cars, a friend has a red one, numberlate ends in FLY, and they do just that! Also, quickly looked at tyre prices for 245/35/20, sod that! I can get 4 tyres for the price of 1 sportcontact in your size!
> 
> Harv


:lol: yeah they aren't slow thats for sure  Haha tyres are a bit expensive, but then again everything is expensive for these beasts :lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Great Results Sarah!

Oh, you know how to treat your car to good day out, don't you? Nothing like Tescos! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keep enjoying it!
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work. I do love when you get the beading runs always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

CliveP said:


> Oh, you know how to treat your car to good day out, don't you? Nothing like Tescos! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keep enjoying it!
> Regards,
> Clive.


:lol: Hahaha yeah we know how to live it up here! :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Sounds good to me Ben, liked the sound of that when you told me about it before  We'd be up for that, maybe we could even go for a little tunnel run with the beasties after


Ohhhh yesss!!! Haha

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks good.

I love the parking aids!!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

lovely car and great choice of wax, i bought one of the five ltd edition waxstock waxes they produced and really rate it, think angelwax should get more recognised for the exellent products they produce


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great finish on lovely car, :thumb:.


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Love these cars! You did a great job!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice, I have Angel Wax on my Commie and it's awesome.

Definetly use the Angel Wax QD as it adds a nice touch after washing.

It is funny seeing an R8 with out a Kiwi plate though, looks wrong from my side lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

msb said:


> think angelwax should get more recognised for the exellent products they produce


right on :thumb:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

We're certainly very impressed with the Angelwax, just waiting to see if it lasts as long as they claim it will but very impressed so far! I think I will be buying a few more of their products to try


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job on a cracking motor :thumb:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job on a cracking motor :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Got to say this cars still lookin really clean Sarah! Probably not after yesterday now though haha, mines filthy 


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

how did it go guys? Still cannot access VXRonline on works PC!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Was a good run thanks Ben appart from them all leaving me after I held back to take pics! Lol


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

you mean your arden couldnt keep up


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope genuinely left me about 15 mins behind them tryin play catch up lol 


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Should of been easy with all them heavy V8's :lol: and 6's!

If it was a white astra you would have no trouble


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Jonny_R said:


> Got to say this cars still lookin really clean Sarah! Probably not after yesterday now though haha, mines filthy


It was looking good...there was sand/grit in my alloys and general grime everywhere when I checked it over the next day :lol: Only just got around to washing it today as well so it really was filthy :lol: Did feel bad about leaving you behind Jonny, but I didn't want to get lost too! Sorry! :lol:



B17BLG said:


> how did it go guys? Still cannot access VXRonline on works PC!!


It was really good Ben  Both me and Ian had a few tail out moments on the leaves and damp roads :doublesho :lol: Plenty of pics on vxro when you get back on there


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarah said:


> It was looking good...there was sand/grit in my alloys and general grime everywhere when I checked it over the next day :lol: Only just got around to washing it today as well so it really was filthy :lol: Did feel bad about leaving you behind Jonny, but I didn't want to get lost too! Sorry! :lol:
> 
> It was really good Ben  Both me and Ian had a few tail out moments on the leaves and damp roads :doublesho :lol: Plenty of pics on vxro when you get back on there


Don't worry about it, I found you all eventually! Just a good job I had the app to track the convoys movements when ever I had signal lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------

